# Did Stephen Graduate Yet??



## Shanghai (May 29, 2010)

*Stephen, have your graduated?*

*Schools in my area are having high school commencement ceremonies*

*and you came to my mind.*

*I hope all goes well for you when you start college.*

*Does you school have a major in Amtrak Trains??*

*Good Luck.*


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2010)

I now have it from the best authority - Stephen - that commencement is June 18.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 31, 2010)

Correct my commencement is June 18th.

After that its off to Niagara University.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 18, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Correct my commencement is June 18th.


Congratulations, Long Train!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Correct my commencement is June 18th.
> ...


Seconded.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ryan said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


Seconding the Second from Vegas, Congratulations, Aloha, See you Wednesday.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 18, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


Ditto Stephen! And Eric, are you catching the "new" bullet train to LAX??? :lol: :lol: :lol: (Has the heat in the dessert gotten to you yet? Lots to be said for living in a beach paradise!  )


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 18, 2010)

*Congratulations Stephen!!*

*I hope you have a fun trip out west*

*and success in your college studies.*

*Will you attend the St Louis Gathering*

*in October?*


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

The real fun starts sunday with a cross country train trip! 

I should be in st. Louis


----------

